# Revelation Commentary (PreWrath)



## JM (Jul 1, 2020)

__





revelationcommentary.org


A dynamic commentary on the Book of Revelation.



www.revelationcommentary.org





This commentary has been online for a very long time but I just started re-reading it and found it helpful in understanding the PreWrath, Premil view of Revelation. Thought I'd share it. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## JM (Jul 4, 2020)

__





PreWrath: Visual Timeline of Daniel’s 70th Week | PreWrathRapture.Com


PreWrath: Visual Timeline of Daniel's 70th Week This visual timeline of the Daniel's 70th Week displays the step-by-step events that are described throughout the Holy Word of YHWH. Please keep in mind that it does not include all events; instead, it focuses on the major ones that are clearly...



prewrathrapture.com





Helpful chart.


----------

